# Totally New to this ...any advice?



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi...Hope you might be able to help....

Myself and my boyfriend are thinking of moving to Canada but have no real idea where to start looking for jobs etc.

At the moment I am working as an account manager in a food marketing company and he is working as a geo-environmental engineer and both are degree qualified, along with some Prof Qualifications.

Are there any website that might be able to help?

We have looked at Alberta as an option, as we both loved it when we have visited, but where we relocate to will be job dependent.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where to look for jobs and any good or bad points that you have come across on your own migration to Canada?

Any help would be great!

Thanks !


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

jellytots2melons said:


> Hi...Hope you might be able to help....
> 
> Myself and my boyfriend are thinking of moving to Canada but have no real idea where to start looking for jobs etc.
> 
> ...


This forum is good place to start, read as many postings as you can, don't just pick and choose based on the title, because some go off topic and might include something relevant to your situation. but take note, not all things apply to all parts of the country, healthcare, taxes, some laws, property values, cost of living etc differ from one part of the country to another. Also it helps to pay attention to where the person posting is reffering to, is it Ontario, Alberta, BC and so on, remember there are 10 provinces and 3 territories, and whats true in one may not be true in another.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jellytots2melons said:


> Hi...Hope you might be able to help....
> 
> Myself and my boyfriend are thinking of moving to Canada but have no real idea where to start looking for jobs etc.
> 
> ...


If you are under 31 years of age your best move would be to obtain Working Vacation Visas. Go to:-
IEC General Introduction
and
Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada


----------



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
thank you for the advice unfortunately Im 31 now and he is 28....so guess I've missed the boat on the vacation visa.
Are there any websites that have canadian jobs that we could apply for?
thank you for all the advice so far I am learning quite a bit just by looking at the other posts....but any hints or tips would be welcome.
Thank you!


----------



## michael1599 (Mar 13, 2011)

jellytots2melons said:


> Hi,
> thank you for the advice unfortunately Im 31 now and he is 28....so guess I've missed the boat on the vacation visa.
> Are there any websites that have canadian jobs that we could apply for?
> thank you for all the advice so far I am learning quite a bit just by looking at the other posts....but any hints or tips would be welcome.
> Thank you!


hi my advice is this,i assume you dont have residence visas yet,iwould contact avatar immigtation in vancouver website is russ canada.com and discuss your options with delphine,des, russ or ryan
they did everything for us and were great
good luck


----------



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for that info, I'll get intouch with them and see if they can help....


----------

